# finnex power supply



## [email protected] (Jan 8, 2010)

Has anyone found a suitable replacement ?


----------



## jeffkrol (Jun 5, 2013)

someone probably has.. Just find a switching power supply to match the dc voltage and amps/watts.. No harm in going more amps/watts..
Plug is optional..

What does the old one say?


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 8, 2010)

15 Vdc out 14.7 w


----------



## jeffkrol (Jun 5, 2013)

[email protected] said:


> 15 Vdc out 14.7 w


Power Supplies from Mean Well, Phihong & MagTech
as good as any..

AP Series Mean Well Constant Voltage Mode Power Supply

APV 25 15 would do.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 8, 2010)

Its 15v but 35 W won't that fry my leds ?


----------



## jeffkrol (Jun 5, 2013)

[email protected] said:


> Its 15v but 35 W won't that fry my leds ?


No....
higher voltage ps's will


----------



## KingKoopa512 (Jan 28, 2016)

[email protected] said:


> Has anyone found a suitable replacement ?


Try eBay see some spare parts for sale last time I checked 

Sent from my Z981 using Tapatalk


----------



## Malakian (Aug 23, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Its 15v but 35 W won't that fry my leds ?


The wattage/amp rating of a powersupply is just how much it CAN provide safely. What ever is powered from the powersupply will just draw what it "needs".

Say you have a 200W heater that requires a powersupply. That heater will still just draw 200W of power, no matter if you have a 100W powersupply (you would trip a fuse in the PSU, or maybe even electrical fire if it has no safeties) or you had a 1000W powersupply as long as the voltage stay the same.

So, short answer, no it won't fry the leds as mentioned, but higher voltage will indeed.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 8, 2010)

I ordered The mean well today . I will give an update next week


----------



## Malakian (Aug 23, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> I ordered The mean well today . I will give an update next week


Can't go wrong with MeanWell, some of the best PSU's out there. I use one for my 3D printer aswell


----------



## PlantedRich (Jul 21, 2010)

Another look at the power used is more familiar to most of us. Screw a 60watt bulb into a 15 amp circuit. There is a lot of power there available but the bulb only draws the 60 watt.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 8, 2010)

They sent me the wrong one .I ordered an APV25-15 , They sent a 25-12 Ratsssssssssssss. I will call the tomorrow

Bump: They sent me the wrong one .I ordered an APV25-15 , They sent a 25-12 Ratsssssssssssss. I will call the tomorrow


----------



## jeffkrol (Jun 5, 2013)

[email protected] said:


> They sent me the wrong one .I ordered an APV25-15 , They sent a 25-12 Ratsssssssssssss. I will call the tomorrow


that sucks..


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 8, 2010)

Finally got it , And got it soldered up .It runs the lights fine . Turns out the finnex has a fuse hard wired into the board , I replaced it and now its fine . Next I will run the moon lights off that ps and run it on another timer.


----------



## jeffkrol (Jun 5, 2013)

[email protected] said:


> Finally got it , And got it soldered up .It runs the lights fine . Turns out the finnex has a fuse hard wired into the board , I replaced it and now its fine .


Should never blow a fuse... That is not a good sign.


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Jun 15, 2008)

Hi kellymm7149,

I agree with jeffkrol that a fuse blowing could be an indication of other issues, hopefully the fuse blew as a result of the power supply failure and there is no repetition of the problem.


----------



## Malakian (Aug 23, 2014)

Makes me think about all these "if a Finnex light just barely touches the water, it's fried". Seen several people say that. Might just be the fuse that blows, and chaining it should fix it.

But, my 2 cents. It's a light for aquariums, and it's not the cheapest out there (though relatively cheap), they should build all aquarium lights according to IP66, or at least IP45. By the looks of it, it's more or a less a IP40 fixture (24/7 Planted plus is the one I own). That would get ruined in minutes in rain, let alone a dip in the tank. Fluval got the right idea on their new leds!


----------



## bcbishop (Dec 7, 2013)

Does anyone have a link for a replacement power supply for a planted plus?


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 8, 2010)

Nor is water


----------

